# Gaggia Platinum Swing Close Coffee Bean Lid message



## newbean64 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi,

I just purchased a new Gaggia Platinum Swing, and it keeps showing the "close the coffee bean lid" message. The lid is closed, yet it keeps showing this message and will not brew. Sometimes you can turn it off and unplug the machine, and then it will start and brew a cup or two before showing this message again. The cover appears to have a small circular magnet embedded in it, which when place on the bean hooper fits into a small tower like structure inside the hopper. Just wondering if anyone has experienced this same thing? Or maybe knows how to fix the problem. Thanks in advance


----------

